# Hagamos criticas a los datasheets.



## Mandrake (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola foristas electronicos.

Decidi crear este tema porque me he dado cuenta de lo siguiente. Siempre que un novato pregunta por un componente, los foristas respondemos de una forma muy segura: "Busca el datasheet xxxx en la web . . . ", tiempo despues en ese o cualquier otro tema del foro, se gestan debates debido a la veracidad publicada en X o Y datasheet.

Pues bien, el fin de este foro es que hagamos las criticas a esos datasheets de contenido dudoso (asi lo halla escrito es mismo Tomas Alva Edison); revelemos al forista latino, esos desaciertos de la informacion; si alguna vez confio en ese traicionero datasheet y realizo un "buscanigua" con un transistor; pues este es el lugar que usted buscaba para desahogar esa pena.

Y recuerde que: el caza-datasheet es usted y no se quede callado, renuncie . . . digo . . . denuncie.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2010)

el rey dijo:
			
		

> es una muestra de   lo que dices ,tengo   data escrito es chino y esquemas a mano alzada


Su majestad ha hablado con fuerza de {ley|norma|decreto|mandato|resolución|conciliación }, notifíquese,[ publíquese,] comuníquese y/o archívese. y la firma es lo amarillo de mas abajo.
saludos de su majestad ,rey de todas las cosas


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2010)

si bien hay datasheet de algunso fabricantes que son copias escaneadas , y como se esta hablando en el tema de lso leds hay fabricantes que no datasheets hacen pero les dire una cosa:


y estoy hablando de datasheets de verdad, , por que las datasheets yo las conoci en electronica :
SON UN EJEMPLO.
ojala en electricidad y en otros rubros hubiese o se trabajase de el mismo modo:
un micro por ejemplo es un ejemplo, pero yo conozco las de lso CDxxxx y de otros, que hasta ejemplos ponen .
no voy a detallar que cosas tienen , uds las conocen.
y ademas todo el circuito de informacion que rodea a este "gremio" , les aseguro que ES UN EJEMPLO respecto de cualquier otra cosa.

diganme , que cosa ustedes compran para su trabajo:
un engranaje
una pieza de aluminio
cabe de electricidad
una lampara
un telefono
un vaso
una antena
una bateria de 6v 4A/h (la data es "llevala que no tiene garantia " ) 
un remedio


las datashhet de lso cis de el rubro electronica para mi son MARAVILLOSAS, podrian ser mas extensas, algunso fabricantes las hacen mas cortitas que otros.
podrian tener mas ejemplos, pero eso le corresponde a la teoria.
podrian estar en otros idiomas, seria fantastico .

pero son un EJEMPLO.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2010)

Me gustaría que por lo menos, se publicaran también en Español... Debido a la capitalización del Inglés todo lo vemos del lado "Gabacho".

Saludos!!!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me gustaría que por lo menos, se publicaran también en Español . . .



Es cierto Tacatomon, de ser asi: los novatos no le tomarian "terror" a las hojas de datos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2010)

Me imagino, al ver solo un conjunto de letras inentendibles, gráficas y ecuaciones... Pufff, Mejor lo tiro y sigo feliz de la vida


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2010)

Creo que criticar un datasheet no tiene ningún punto razonable a favor.

Los datasheets son:

1) hojas de datos muy utiles
2) por lo general escritos en inglés, lenguaje técnico universal
3) diseños bajo normas ISO Europea
4) La mayoría tienen al menos 15 años de antigüedad

es decir, son elementos tán útiles, tan informativos, que no cabe la menor crítica, sin los Datasheets ninguno de nosotros habría logrado montar ni 1 sólo integrado o transistor sin errarle al menos 2 veces...con la consecuencia de quemar todo y errarle al pinout de los mismos.

saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

Esta bien su punto de vista DJ DRACO, todos los comentarios son bienvenidos.

Segun el "grado" de conocimiento del usuario (electrico, electronico, idioma , , , etc): un datasheet puede ser util o inutil.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2010)

no lo sé...uno puede saber mucho de microcontroladores, conocer muchos integrados basicos, y programar como un dios, pero si tenes que trabajar con un microcontrolador que nunca utilizaste? sos ingeniero, programas como el mejor...pero y el patillaje??

Meter el oscilador a cristal en Vdd o tal vez el MCLR en lugar de RB1...jejeje puede ser un desastre!

saludos.


----------



## LM380 (Dic 10, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Pues bien, el fin de este foro es que hagamos las criticas a esos datasheets de contenido dudoso (asi lo halla escrito el mismo Thomas Alva Edison);...


¿Algo así?
Esto aparece en el datasheet del TDA2040


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

LM380 dijo:


> ¿Algo así? . . .



LM380, puedes señalar el error del grafico o comentar la experiencia que lo llevo a encontrar ese error.


----------



## LM380 (Dic 10, 2010)

El título del esquema dice ...Split Power Supply.
Debería decir ....Single .... ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2010)

he pero también dice que mire la nota,quizas ay especifique mas


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 10, 2010)

LM380 dijo:


> El título del esquema dice ...Split Power Supply.
> Debería decir ....Single .... ?


 
   Esta buenisimo   

Sino se percatan del error los autores que piensan, hablan y escriben ingles.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> he pero también dice que mire la nota,quizas ay especifique mas



Es muy seguro que esa nota indique el *numero de la revision*.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 11, 2010)

En general trato de evitar bajar las hojas de datos de datasheetcatalog o similares, prefiero hacerlo de la página del fabricante, ya que suelen haber revisiones (salvo que no lo encuentre en otro lado).
Si bajan la hoja de datos de ST, verán que van por la revisión 4, donde está corregido el error tal como muestra la imagen que adjunto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 11, 2010)

Yo creo que es un error importante, que puede haber sido corregido, pero que a fin de cuentas, ningún electrónico va a equivocarse con sólo leer el título...

el montaje es perfecto, y está bien definido en el circuito, el título, al menos yo, ni los leo...

una cosa es cuestionar objetivamente un datasheet, desde su construcción, índices, no se, diseños, etc...y otra cosa es que el título esté mal escrito.

saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

Bueeeno.... al final creo que simplemente no hay que creer tooodo lo que se ve o lo que se lee.... siempre hay que dejar lugar a dudas, hacer los experimentos propios, hacer nuestras propias comprobaciones y sacar nuestras propias conclusiones, etc.... El ser humano puede equivocarse, puede mentir, etc... es parte de su naturaleza (menos mal que no soy humano.... )


Lo único rescatable de toda la discusión (hasta el momento y opinión personal) es ese comentario de Tecatemon:




Tacatomon dijo:


> Me gustaría que por lo menos, se publicaran también en Español... Debido a la capitalización del Inglés todo lo vemos del lado "Gabacho".
> 
> Saludos!!!




Y los subsecuentes relacionados; es verdad que por ignorancia no todos se manejan con los datasheets. Y algunos quizá les tengan terror.



Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Bueeeno.... al final creo que simplemente no hay que creer tooodo lo que se ve o lo que se lee.... siempre hay que dejar lugar a dudas, hacer los experimentos propios, *hacer nuestras propias comprobaciones y sacar nuestras propias conclusiones*, etc.... El ser humano puede equivocarse, puede mentir, etc... es parte de su naturaleza (menos mal que no soy humano.... )


  
Ahhhh! Y tener una sala acondicionada con filtros ambientales, un sistema de medición de parámetros con técnicas de pulsos, instrumental por un par de millones de dólares...etc, etc, etc.

Naaaaah!....ya lo dijo DJ DRACO:


			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que es un error importante, que puede haber sido corregido, pero  que *a fin de cuentas, ningún electrónico va a equivocarse con sólo leer  el título*...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

Jajaj no me refiero a eso ezavalla... 




Hammer Facer dijo:


> Bueeeno.... al final creo que simplemente no hay que creer *tooodo* lo que se ve o lo que se lee.... siempre hay que dejar *lugar a dudas*, hacer los experimentos propios, hacer nuestras *propias comprobaciones* y sacar *nuestras propias conclusiones*, etc....



Conclusión: Todo puede venir con alguna pifia. Ley de Murphy.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 11, 2010)

me mata el bichito ese que se metio en un microondas...pobre...

espero no dormirme en casa de mis suegros...ellos tienen microondas!!


----------



## Imzas (Dic 20, 2010)

hola, no me gusta que los transistores de rf de cierta potencia no traigan las impedancias de entrada y salida, y hay que adivinar si estan equilibradas las uniones entre etapas. :s.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 20, 2010)

Es que hay un pequeño problema con las impedancias, ya no son son constantes, varían tanto con la frecuencia como con el punto de trabajo.
En hojas de datos antiguas (no sé ahora porque hace rato que no hago nada de eso), venía al menos para la salida, un gráfico indicando las impedancias.


----------



## Imzas (Dic 27, 2010)

Gracias Black por iluminarme con tu sapiencia.


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2010)

Hay datasheet que contienen errores que a alguno nos han costado caros.

Por ejemplo:  http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/119802/ASI/MRF237.html

El MRF237  lleva indicado por la pestaña de la capsula el colector, no el emisor, como su equivalente el SD1127.  Si hacemos caso del datasheet, quemaremos el transistor por polarización inversa.

Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 27, 2011)

los nuevos data de st traen los pcb hasta en smd y muy bueno


----------

